# Price of fuel



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I know this is a tetchy subject to some but to others it's very important. 
If you can read the following text and possibly act on it then I would thank you very much. It was sent to me as an email by friends of mine and they are incensed at the cost of fuel.



>>> See what you think and pass it on if you agree with it We are
>>>hitting 95p a litre in some areas now, soon we will be faced with
>>>paying £1 a ltr. Philip Hollsworth offered this good idea:
>>>This makes MUCH MORE SENSE than the "don't buy petrol on a certain day
>>>campaign that was going around last April or May! The oil companies
>>>just laughed at that because they knew we wouldn't continue to hurt
>>>ourselves by refusing to buy petrol. It was more of an inconvenience
>>>to us than it was a problem for them. BUT, whoever thought of this
>>>idea, has come up with a plan that can really work. Please read it and
> join in!
>>>Now that the oil companies and the OPEC nations have conditioned us to
>>>think that the cost of a litre is CHEAP, we need to take aggressive
>>>action to teach them that BUYERS control the market place not sellers.
>>>With the price of petrol going up more each day, we consumers need to 
>>>take
> action.
>>>The only way we are going to see the price of petrol come down is if
>>>we hit someone in the pocket by not purchasing their Petrol! And we
>>>can do that WITHOUT hurting ourselves. Here's the idea: For the rest
>>>of this year DON'T purchase ANY petrol from the two biggest oil
>>>companies (which now are one), ESSO and BP. If they are not selling
>>>any petrol, they will be inclined to reduce their prices. If they
>>>reduce their prices, the other companies will have to follow suit. But
>>>to have an impact we need to reach literally millions of Esso and BP
>>>petrol buyers. It's really simple to do!!
>>>Now, don't wimp out on me at this point... keep reading and I'll
>>>explain how simple it is to reach millions of people!!
>>>I am sending this note to a lot of people. If each of you send it to
>>>at least ten more (30 x 10 = 300)... and those 300 send it to at least
>>>ten more (300 x 10 = 3,000) ... and so on, by the time the message
>>>reaches the sixth generation of people, we will have reached over
>>>THREE MILLION consumers! If those three million get excited and pass
>>>this on to ten friends each, then 30 million people will have been
>>>contacted! If it goes one level further, you guessed it... .. THREE
> HUNDRED MILLIONPEOPLE!!!
>>>Again, all You have to do is send this to 10 people. That's all.(and
>>>not buy at ESSO/BP) How long would all that take? If each of us sends
>>>this email out to ten more people within one day of receipt, all 300
>>>MILLION people could conceivably be contacted within the next 8days!!!
>>>Acting together we can make a difference If this makes sense to you,
>>>please pass this message on.
>>>PLEASE HOLD OUT UNTIL THEY LOWER THEIR PRICES TO THE 69p a LITRE RANGE
>>>It's easy to make this happen. Just forward this email, and buy your
>>>petrol at Shell, Asda,Tesco, Sainsburys, Morrisons Jet etc. i.e.
>>>boycott BP and Esso


Just to add a little note, in Wales we are paying in some stations .99pence per litre and have been doing so for some weeks.

Ron


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuel*

Hi

I wonder where Tesco buy it from?

Dearest today on the A1 between Boroughbridge and Newcastle was 99.9p per litre. I shall fill up later at about 93.9p for unlead just off the beaten track. It is ridiculous.

Russell


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've been boycotting Esso for years, but because they deny a link between their activities and climate change. Hasn't done much good though .


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Price of Fuel*

Evening all!

We have three petrol stations in Immingham. The TOTAL station shows prices of 97.9p for both fuels; the two independents are on 99.9p.

The most extremely galling aspect to this price debate is that two of the countries largest oil refineries - Lindsey and Conoco - are within three miles of our home. But our fuel prices are among the most expensive in the country.

One of the things I look forward to so much as we journey through France is being able to fill-up for around £35, compared to £55ish. Helps to oil the wheels of holiday enjoyment!

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Prices*

Hello there,

I have seen this before, indeed 20 odd years ago when I worked for shell. The idea is simple and the same method could apply to a lot of commodities.

However, fuel @69p a litre. I doubt it very much. The biggest chunk goes to the Goverment in duty and VAT

How much do you think it costs them to

Drill for
Shore
Refine
Transport
Pump

Your litre of Diesel?

A mate of mine owns a garage and due to massive H&S changes, residents constantly calling the fire brigade at the slightest wiff of fumes (indeed 3 times in 1 month he had to attend his garage at 1 am in the morning, wait for the fire brigade to call the H&S special dept at Warrington 35 miles away only to be told there is no problem but they have to follow procedeures and that the site was safe). In the end he removed the pumps and concentrated on repairs as he was getting less than 1p a litre for his trouble.

The cost of fuel is currently around 30% of what you pay at the pumps, so if it was £1 a litre then @ 69p a litre the Oil companies would be giving it away!

Trev


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

A lot of the cost is Tax and VAT

There is a campaign to show the breakdown at filling stations.

Not sure how up to date this info is.

http://www.abd.org.uk/show-tax.htm

Example
Acme Filing Station Ltd
40 LTR UNL PREM £9.72
GOVERNMENT FUEL TAX £19.52
VAT	£5.11
TOTAL	£34.35


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

If you want to check out the cheapest petrol or diesel go to this web site thy will email you weekly with the lowest in your area.www.petrolprices.com Lin


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Link to cost*

Here is a link to price breakdown

>>>Click me<<<

Trev


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

*price of fuel*

its almost impossible to boycott a particular brand of petrol. most supermarkets and petrol stations buy their petrol from the nearest bulk depot. even the major brands exchange product. you never actually know whose fuel you are buying. you cannot even compare brand performance because you cannot guarantee its real brand. so if you boycott esso stations and buy elsewhere, you could still be buying same fuel from same depot. if refiners reduced prices by 1 or 2 pence per litre they would be losing money on the product. you should be campaigning for a fuel tax reduction, thats where most of the cost is.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Why all the furore about the cost of fuel? As already pointed out it usually has travelled around the Cape from the Gulf( forget exploration and development costs), been refined, stored and distributed then again stored at the point of sale. At each stage there are costs plus added value and of course tax. 
Currently at $78 per barrel (from point of production) this works out at 50cents (US) or £0.25 (UK) per litre so all the above add just 70p and this generates outrage!!!

Consider, if you will, a similar liquid but this time non inflammable/combustible .

This is wholly British in as much as all of the ingredients are grown here, it is "refined" here and distributed and sold throughout the region. The logistics are similar to that of petrol/diesel.

I refer to pub beer which at £2.30+ a PINT is nearly 5 times more expensive than fuel yet few seem unduly concerned with the cost and little is done to kerb the spiralling prices. 

At least with the fuel you do take it away for future usage and possible enjoyment whereas the latter usually stays at the place of purchase.

Food for thought!!

Ron


----------



## dusty (May 27, 2005)

Hi Uncle Norm
I've just come back from a trip through France to Germany and the days of cheap fuel there are gone. The cheapest unleaded I saw in france was 1.32 Euros a litre in a Super "U" but on the motor ways you can pay up to 1.44. Similar story in Germany. The diesel however is still cheaper than petrol at about 1.10 to 1.16.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fuel Prices*



dusty said:


> Hi Uncle Norm
> I've just come back from a trip through France to Germany and the days of cheap fuel there are gone. The cheapest unleaded I saw in france was 1.32 Euros a litre in a Super "U" but on the motor ways you can pay up to 1.44. Similar story in Germany. The diesel however is still cheaper than petrol at about 1.10 to 1.16.


It does still exist

3 weeks ago Diesel

France 
1.01 Euros Diesel Super U 
1.14 Euros Average Auchan Price
1.10 Elf on the RN98 Grimaud

Spain
.89 Euros Granada Highway
.98 Euros Elsewhere in the Costa Tropical Area

Even at 1.14 Euros thats 20p a litre cheaper than our Nearest Texaco and Tesco

Trev


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*petrol prices*

Hi to all, re the above.last week on skye it was £1.04 per litre of diesel. Guy in the garage said it was £1;09 in Stornaway. (We were there last July and it was £1;11 a litre then !!
Still it would be great if everyone did what was asked and boycotted garages. But I would much rather send back my tax disc for a refund.Just think what that would do to the dvla.
I get totally Peee'd off that the many immigrants here with their cars mostly Polish but some Spanish and German are paying NO tax,no M.O.T. and probably no insurance.The guys in the house around from were at college last year when i was there!! well over a year now.
But when you mention it to the old bill surprise,surprise their no interested ditto parking wardens,SEND them home or scrap the cars if they do not pay.
Well feel better thats of my chest now.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: petrol prices*



metblue said:


> Hi to all, re the above.last week on skye it was £1.04 per litre of diesel. Guy in the garage said it was £1;09 in Stornaway. (We were there last July and it was £1;11 a litre then !!
> Still it would be great if everyone did what was asked and boycotted garages. But I would much rather send back my tax disc for a refund.Just think what that would do to the dvla.
> I get totally Peee'd off that the many immigrants here with their cars mostly Polish but some Spanish and German are paying NO tax,no M.O.T. and probably no insurance.The guys in the house around from were at college last year when i was there!! well over a year now.
> But when you mention it to the old bill surprise,surprise their no interested ditto parking wardens,SEND them home or scrap the cars if they do not pay.
> Well feel better thats of my chest now.


If the foreigners car is in the UK longer than 6 months they need to register it here. Thing is they probably pop home for a week or 2.

I do understand your gripe though as I think the same applies to speeding fines.

Trev


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've started another thread about how you get unlicensed vehicles off the road

Our local Polish community have become more law abiding once it was explained that you have to tax your car * every* year.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Fuel*

At £1.07 / ltr, at the local garage :x :x :x


----------



## 101316 (Oct 9, 2006)

We tend to forget the thing that oil replaced: Human Power! When oil first came along people must have thought it a miracle. Today we just take it for granted.

I say fuel is way too cheap. How far can you drive on one litre? If your 'van does 22.7mpg that's 5 miles on one litre.

I'll come over and sit in your drive seat, put her in neutral and you either push or pull (your choice) the whole rig for 5 miles.

When we're done, and assuming you're still concious, tell me again that a mere £1 is too much for the energy it produces :twisted:


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Think the point is we are being ripped off under the pretext of paying to save the environment. I can fill up at 20p a litre less 60 miles from where I live. How much of the extra 20p the British government takes is used in any way to find or encourage the use of alternative fuels?


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I posted the message on the PowerSwitch forum to see the reaction of the peak oil community, and someone made this very plausible comment:

"I cant see enough customers joining any boycott to have a measurable effect. But just suppose the boycott was effective,in the short term the boycotted filling stations would be lose trade and have to lay off staff, meanwhile the other stations would be very busy, possibly with long queues. Extra fuel would be consumed in queueing and/or driving to seek a filling station without a queue. it is highly likely that the non-boycotted filling stations would raise prices.

If the proposed boycott was effective and long continued, it is likely the boycoted filling stations would close permanently and the sites be re-used for housing. This would reduce choice and competion and thus tend to increase prices.

In London, and presumably elswhere, a great many filling stations have closed in recent years despite rising petrol sales.
Despite the moans of the more exitable motorists lobby groups, there is very little profit in the retailing of petrol and diesel.

Although I chose not to drive, I am concerned at the reducing number of filling stations.The few remaining filling stations are very busy, sometimes with two deliveries a day. In the event of any disruption to wholesale fuel supplies (terrorism, extreme weather, industrial dispute etc.) London is only hours, rather than days, away from shortages."

That seems a logical outcome to me, but wouldn't be one that would suit the protesters.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Recent diesel price experience:

UK in Leicestershire: 96.9p per litre.
UK off M25: 99.9p per litre
Belgium E1.092 = 77p per litre
Germany, nr Hamburg: E1.194 = 84p per litre
Holland, nr Venlo: E1.1 = 77p per litre
Denmark, SW of Copenhagen = Danish Kroner 8.79 = 80p per litre
Sweden, Swedish Kroner average 10.55 = 80p per litre
Norway, Norwegian Kroner (big variations) average 10.35 = 92p per litre

Harry


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi all, I cant understand i put red deisel in my Merc 40p per gallon never been stopped in twenty years. you should try it.

ITS NOT ILLEGAL 










UNLESS YOU GET CAUGHT

big frank


----------



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

I've got LPG. Yes, I know it will eventually rise to the same price but then I will worry about that when it happens. The conversion was on my Bus when I got it and was the main reason for the purchase.
There are alternative ways of filling up with LPG as well but lets not go there while its still nice and cheap.

Good luck with your red Big Frank. Have you tried the dye yet?


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

I refer to pub beer which at £2.30+ a PINT is nearly 5 times more expensive than fuel yet few seem unduly concerned with the cost and little is done to kerb the spiralling prices. 

Have you tried drinking petrol or diesel?


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Has any one used bio-diesel? They are selling it for 82p per litre near Cannock,and the web site says it is perfectly OK to use .
Reg.


----------

